# Verkaufe Gaming Notebook OVP Asus ROG strix scar edition Wert 2.000 Euro



## ichwillgewinnen (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete hier eins der besten Gaming Notebooks, die es zur Zeit auf dem Markt gibt. Das Notebook ist originalverpackt. 

https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich...gl503vs-ei011t-90nr0g51-m00250-a1733222.html?

https://www.asus.com/de/rog-republic-of-gamers/rog-strix-scar-edition/

Für jeden wahren Zocker ein Must Have und Genuss.

Das Notebook hat einen Wert von 2000 Euro. Dazu kommen normalerweise Versandkosten im Höhe von 50 Euro aufwärts. Ihr bekommt hier also einen guten Rabatt. In meinem Preis ist der Versand inklusive. Ich verkaufe das Notebook, weil ich es gewonnen habe und nicht unbedingt benötige.

Bezahlung sollte wie folgt ablaufen:

Kopie des Ausweises wird ausgetauscht
Ich erhalte das Geld auf mein Bankkonto und verschicke dann das Notebook über einen versicherten Versand

Solltet ihr in Berlin wohnen, können wir uns auch treffen.

Grüße


----------



## Vordack (4. Mai 2018)

Hi, ich habe deinen Post jetzt 3 mal durchgelesen. 2000 Euro ist NP.

Für wie viel bietest Du das Notebook denn an?


----------



## ichwillgewinnen (4. Mai 2018)

HaHa! Sorry ganz vergessen!

Ich würde ihn für 1.750 Euro inkl. Versandkosten verkaufen.


----------



## eXitus64 (8. Mai 2018)

Der Preis ist aber dennoch recht hoch, da es die Gl502 Serie ebenfalls mit 1070 schon ab 1500€ neu gibt. Ich sehe auf den ersten Blick den Mehrwert zur GL503 Serie nicht oder rechtfertigt ein 144Mhz Display solch einen Aufpreis?


----------



## Batze (8. Mai 2018)

Würde ich mal bei ebay reinstellen. Da könntest du eventuell die gewünschten 1750€ erzielen. Und immer so einstellen so das die Auktion Abends gegen 19:00-20:00 Uhr ausläuft.
Sowas will ich auch mal gewinnen.


----------

